# Quantum Optix 40 anti-reverse part



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

Does anyone know where to locate a Quantum Optix 40-series, (4 bearing model) anti-reverse bearing?

Quantum Fishing's website only has the 3-bearing model's anti-reverse available, to the best of my searching...

Appreciate the help, if any...

- Tristan


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I've got the same reel.. been a while since I opened it up, but I believe that there's 2 bearings around that whole anti-reverse assembly.. there's one directly under the metal plate holding everything together. and I think the second is either directly below that, or under the clutch.. I tried taking the clutch apart once... was a nightmare to put back together haha. 

Then I think the other 2 bearings are plastic bearings along the handle shaft.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

measure the bearing outside diameter, inside diameter, and thickness, any machine shop can get them, ya may contact Alan Tani, if anyone knows he does.
js


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

I asked at a local shop, and the advise was "That's a $30 dollar reel, know what I mean? Learn to live with the squeek.".

Well, I'd still like to get a replacement part, for the whole assembly if possible.

How do I contact Alan Tani?

Thanks for the info...

- Tristan


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out this link: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=alan+tani


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

http://alantani.com/


----------

